# libido and aromasin



## at15 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi guys. I'm wondering what is up with libido. I felt more horny with better erections on 120mg per week testosterone and no ai. Now for a while I have been taking 320mg per week testosterone and 6.25mg (1/4 pill) of aromasin EOD. And things are just not as good. I tested my estrogen sensitive twice and it came back at 20 and 19. Maybe its too low for how much test I am running? All test is U.S. pharmaceutical from walgreens, so that is not an issue.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

anything under 15 is consider Low your not crashed but damn close..Get off the ai and see how u feel..see this is why blood work is the shit and every juicer should take it instead of guessing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...drum-a-Full-Report-of-the-Basic-Understanding this is a great write up on controlling estrogen


----------



## at15 (Feb 29, 2016)

ok thanks. I'll stop and see what happens. I have always had this irrational fear of gyno lol.


----------



## at15 (Feb 29, 2016)

oh and morning wood. I dont really remember waking up hard for a while. But when I was on 120mg it was rock hard almost every morning.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 29, 2016)

after stopping the ai for a few weeks to a month get bloods done again.This is the true way to know how to dose your AI..You wouldnt believe how many people just guess..thats how it is you need multi blood tests to really get your dose of ai down or to see if you even need it


----------



## at15 (Feb 29, 2016)

Agreed, no reason to use these if you dont need to. My test is 1500+ so estrogen at say 40 could keep my ratio happy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 29, 2016)

at15 said:


> ok thanks. I'll stop and see what happens. I have always had this irrational fear of gyno lol.



Definitely not an irrational fear brother. It happens and it's groce.


----------

